# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Famulatur in Edinburgh

## Dr.Riviera

Moin Leute!
Hat jemand von Euch zufllig einen guten Tip fr 'ne Famulatur in der schottischen Hauptstadt?

@Ilka: Kann es sein, da der Medi-seek-Link nicht mehr funktioniert?

----------


## Ilka

Hallo Dr. Riviera,

also ich habe gerade die Medi-seek Links geprft, und die haben beide funktioniert. Wenn Du immer noch Probleme hast, dann schick mir einfach eine Mail, dann sende ich ihn Dir so zu.

Schne Gre  :Grinnnss!:  

Ilka 
Redaktion Medi-Learn.net
Ilka.Markmann@medi-learn.net

----------

